
AT&T's WarnerMedia CEO Jason Kilar Ousts HBO Max's Top Leadership - woldemariam
https://www.wsj.com/articles/at-t-s-warnermedia-ceo-jason-kilar-ousts-hbo-max-s-top-leadership-11596833178
======
drallison
Tell me that this happened because HBO Max dropped Linux support. Please!

